# .17 HMR Rifle



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Got a little Christmas money to spend. What are you guys shooting that you like. Read alot of reviews now more confused than ever. Savage and Ruger seem to get good marks. Any thoughts?
Thanks, Bob


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

If you can afford it look into the 17fireball. It's so SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

I've got a Savage 17hmr, had it for about 6 yrs or so and love it. It's a real tack driver with a 3-9X scope. I don't have the heavy barrel though.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a savage in stainless with a bull barrel.With a 3x9 scope it's beyond a tack driver. I wish every gun I own was as accurate. One day last summer I was able to shoot bottle caps at 80 yds. with very few misses. Great whisle pig gun. Like it better than my .223 for just overall shooting fun.


----------



## flwboy2010 (Apr 7, 2009)

my ruger .280 is great they touch at 200yds


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I would take a look at the CZ 452 American best buy on the rimfire scene today.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i just got a savage 17HMR and i really like it.. got the scope sighted in easy and it shoots great!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info. The Savage sure looks nice , price is decent too.
Bob


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I have the Savage 93FG (bull barrel with wood stock) in both .17HMR and .22 WMR. Like stated above, it is a tack driver. I think I paid $200 for the "package" deal. I would probably save my pennies and just get the gun and buy a different scope though.


----------



## rossco (Jan 30, 2008)

bobk-
I just sent you a PM about a Ruger 17HMR that I posted on the Marketplace.


----------

